# cervelo s3 v pinarello prince v colnago c50



## espresso-racer

I am considering options to upgrade my frameset, curerntly a colnago c40, to one of the above. I was thinking of the s3 as this looks like the most advance bike of the three, but was wondering if anybody had ridden this bike and could give opinions on this choice.

Thanks for your time


----------



## acid_rider

what sizes are you looking at in all those frames? 

for example, in my size, ~53-54cm top tube, these three frames have very different geometries. Cervelo S3 is full 1 degree slacker in STA than C50 and Prince is in between but closer to Colnago (73.7?). If you like your seat further back (1 degree = 10-12mm in this size) then S3 might fit you better and I think it's head tube is a bit taller i.e. fewer spacers. As sizes go up the differences may be less and for smaller sizes angle differences may be more pronounced. If you like steeper STA i.e. like to sit forward then C50 or Prince might work better. Semi-sloping top tube may also be a good thing if you have lower seat height, or vice versa. So I would recommend you go by fit before anything else.


----------



## jhamlin38

i'd have to say the prince. they're just absolutely rediculously sensational.


----------



## hoehnt

one of each would be nice


----------



## Getoutandride

+1 the prince


----------



## Quixote

Getoutandride - curious as to why you would say the Prince when you've got an SLC?

Espresso-Racer - it depends on what kind of riding you mostly do. If it is in the mountains, the Prince is way light - lighter than the S3 and probably the C50 (don't know much about that one). For everything else, I'd say go for the S3.


----------



## Getoutandride

Why do I say go the Prince, yes I ride a SLC and I absolutely love it, its a fab bike, handles, accelerates turns and sprints like nothing else. Its honeslty the most amazing bike ive ever ridden - see me post - Shes finally here. I would recommend one to anybody if you want a fast responsive bike

Having said that why did i say go the prince - now ive never ridden one but have ridden many other carbon pinarellos- for me its just beautiful, the lines are like nothing else matched with the sexy curves of the onda fork - and yes i use the word sexy...trust me you do not want to leave me alone with a pinarello prince lol - 

I work in my LBS and we deal cervelo so it only made sense to buy one, i actually built from frame up so weight was at what I wanted ect... And it is just an amazing bike it accelerates like a sports car, as soon as you put the foot down you are flying, theres none of that 'winding up' that other bikes take to accelerate. 

The technology behind the frame is truly positive, for example this past weekend I went out on a ride which consisted mainly of descents, nobody could touch me, there was another bloke on the ride with a soloist (team) and he kept up but other than him they couldnt match it, the aero profiling had gave me an edge to push faster. 

I feel sorry for you I really do, I hate buying a new bike, there are just so many choices its unbelievable, but rest assured either bike you pick will be an awesome ride and even better to look at - like i say i ride a SLC and if i was going on the actual ride then i cant see anything touching the bike, but we all know bikes like this become more of a love affair and that for me gives the pinarello a certain charm


----------



## Quixote

Ah, good to know. I completely agree with you. That Onda fork... oh! There is nothing quite like Italian styling. I'm also glad to hear you love your SLC because I was in a similar situation as the OP. Loved the look of the Prince, but could not justify paying almost twice as much here in Canada compared to the S2 I've ordered.

btw, saw your bike in the gallery. I, for one, like the aero bottle. A round bottle on an aerofoil downtube doesn't make sense.


----------



## Getoutandride

oh thankyou, you will be very very happy with your bike i can assure you, the technology of the cervelo far exceeds the pinarello. 

and the aero bottle is just another factor for me i had to have, ive moved it up to the seat tube and it looks much better but i regularly get asked "does that come from cervelo?"


----------



## bertoni

espresso-racer said:


> I am considering options to upgrade my frameset, curerntly a colnago c40, to one of the above. I was thinking of the s3 as this looks like the most advance bike of the three, but was wondering if anybody had ridden this bike and could give opinions on this choice.
> 
> Thanks for your time


Those are three great bikes, but each has some unique fit characteristics. The Prince has a longer top tube than both for a given size. Seat tube angles vary as well, with the C50 being the steepest, as already mentioned. You currently ride a C40, the C50 will feel most similar to it for obvious reasons. Are you happy with the fit of the C40? A professional fitting could tell you a lot about which frames might be better for you.

Other bikes I would consider in that price range are the new Colnago CX-1, which will be more similar to the s3 in fit and construction, and the BMC Team Machine.


----------



## veloci1

I've been toying with the idea of getting a new bike. so, my first thought was the S3. i 've bugged my LBS to get me the Olympic version, but, they have not been able to. this was a blessing. i just read on cervelo.com that the S3 has a limited set of wheels you can put on it.
this is going to cost Cervelo a few customers. even the Boras show as maybe fitting with a 2 mm clearance. this has to be something they overlooked and will fix in the future. i hope this does not turn out to be a fiasco like the Wolf SL.


----------



## FreL

s3! for sure


----------

